# Is AMD A10-7800K available anywhere online?



## sling-shot (Aug 29, 2015)

I have been searching for this particular CPU because it is rated at 65 W compared to 7850K at 90 W. The performance trade off seems quite agreeable to me and I am not planning to overclock. 

While 7850K was found in Amazon and ITDepot 7800 was not to be found in any online shop in India. NewEgg lists it but that is to be imported and added with the tax, shipping etc. does not seem to be worth.

Many a times I have been stumped by the lack of availability of interesting products in the local market. 

Also one more thing I see is the absence of many products reviewed in the magazine from the actual market.


----------

